# WHO PAID the least for their GTO



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

I purchased my 05 GOAT in Feb 2005 [ NEW ] Sticker was 32,500 but with my Company discount I got it OUT THE DOOR for 30,000. Here is where it gets good. I put a few thousand down on it and started making payments in March 2005. Well on March 1st 2006 I became ill and went out on medical leave. I had LIFE/ DISABILITY insurance on this car so as soon as I was out of work for 30 days my insurance company started making all the payments.I ended up NEVER returning to work and had to retire last year on a life time disability. The last time I had to make a payment was March 2006. My insurance company will be paying it off till it is paid in full. I think my total investment including my down payment was about $7,000.00.. So I ended up with a 30,000.00 car for only $7,000.00. So if you can get Life / Disability insurance when you make a purchase, go for it. It will cost you extra but it is worth it's weight in gold


----------



## vfrkent (Jan 22, 2007)

In Feb '07 I bought a new '06 Red on black 6spd 18" wheels with the plastic still on the hood and roof for $24,995.

Best regards, Kent


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

LOWET said:


> I purchased my 05 GOAT in Feb 2005 [ NEW ] Sticker was 32,500 but with my Company discount I got it OUT THE DOOR for 30,000. Here is where it gets good. I put a few thousand down on it and started making payments in March 2005. Well on March 1st 2006 I became ill and went out on medical leave. I had LIFE/ DISABILITY insurance on this car so as soon as I was out of work for 30 days my insurance company started making all the payments.I ended up NEVER returning to work and had to retire last year on a life time disability. The last time I had to make a payment was March 2006. My insurance company will be paying it off till it is paid in full. I think my total investment including my down payment was about $7,000.00.. So I ended up with a 30,000.00 car for only $7,000.00.


If a lifetime disability is worth a free car, then here's to you :cheers


----------



## logicbomb (Sep 26, 2007)

I got my 05 M6 with 9,000 miles, in excellence overall shape for $20,000


----------



## tanktronic (Jul 7, 2006)

Lowet,

Lemme guess, you're union.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm unioin, UAW local 1639, at Teledyne Continental Motors building aircraft engines for manned and unmanned aircraft. Not sure exactly what being in a union has to do with a crippled guy bragging about how cheap he got his car for, but I'll just pretend for sh*ts and giggles that we're on the same page..............


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*new car*



vfrkent said:


> In Feb '07 I bought a new '06 Red on black 6spd 18" wheels with the plastic still on the hood and roof for $24,995.
> 
> Best regards, Kent




You got a good deal..


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*car price*



tanktronic said:


> Lowet,
> 
> Lemme guess, you're union.



I was, but everyone both salary and hourly employess get a big discount on Mopar, GM it is minus 1 Percent of dealer invoice


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*car price*



k1200lt said:


> If a lifetime disability is worth a free car, then here's to you :cheers


No it is not worth it, but it is once less problem I have to deal with. I did not plan nor did I want to retire. My plan was to work till 62 like most people and retire. But after a battle with colon cancer several years ago, a bike crash in 1999 and a spinal tap in 2006 that caused a massive hemorage and Mersa infection that required spinal surjury, my doctors said ENOUGH IS ENOUGH. and would not sign release to work papers and the company doctors said NO WAY, I had no choice, Thank god I took out Life / Disabitity insurance on my GTO and Harley. I am not bragging about what I had to pay, what I am trying to say is if you purcase a car / Bike or whatever and they offer you the option of Life / Disability insurance. GET IT


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*new car*



logicbomb said:


> I got my 05 M6 with 9,000 miles, in excellence overall shape for $20,000


You got a good deal also, enjoy it my friend. It is a great car


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I paid $19.95 for my 06 ...............beat that dreamers!


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

Jeffs386 said:


> I paid $19.95 for my 06 ...............beat that dreamers!


Do you want to double your money on it?


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

k1200lt said:


> If a lifetime disability is worth a free car, then here's to you :cheers


Amen to that!


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

I can safely say that I for one did not pay the least!!!! I paid alot for mine! Almost 38k out the door in april of 2005!


----------



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

About 25900 for my brand spankin new Spice Red 2006 just 1 month ago. Had 155 miles on it and was the last one the dealer had.......I think they had a party when it was gone.arty:


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

After all was said and done, I paid $24,000 +TTL for my new 2006 with 22 miles on it on December 30, 2006


----------



## Goatsucker (Mar 31, 2007)

14,900 for an 04 with 19k miles on it. Bought it in early 07.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Got the A4 06 3 weeks ago for 22500. !0K on the odometer.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

They gave me the car but sold me the key for 28.5 after t.t &t....


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*car price*



Jeffs386 said:


> I paid $19.95 for my 06 ...............beat that dreamers!


That is about the right price for a toy car


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*car price*



Red Bearded Goat said:


> They gave me the car but sold me the key for 28.5 after t.t &t....



Now that is a GOOD ONE.


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

*Midnight Blue*

I paid 25K Brand New for a 2005 Midnight Blue A4 in Feb 2006. A steal especially since they didnt make Mid Blue 2006!


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Car Price*

To me. no matter what we paid for our cars, it was worth the price. Otherwize we would not have bought it


----------



## zdub (Apr 2, 2007)

$6050 here for a Torrid 04 A4 a couple months ago.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*least price*



zdub said:


> $6050 here for a Torrid 04 A4 a couple months ago.


You got a good deal my friend, enjoy it


----------



## zdub (Apr 2, 2007)

LOWET said:


> You got a good deal my friend, enjoy it


Salvaged vehicle...needs minor front end work. Thank God for DIY paintbooths!


----------



## CSand23 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Disability*

It depends on the risk and what it is going to cost me for the insurance. $7000 for a $30,000 car is a deal, but is it really a deal if your disabled and have to live the rest of your life with what ever the disability may be. You could give me a 911 Turbo ($130,000+), but if i had a choice i would be glad paying for a car and not having to deal with a life long problem. Quality of life is priceless.


----------



## criminally_sane (Mar 30, 2006)

*Disability paid for ca*

All the man is saying is that he had to retire due to health reasons and fortunately, he happened to to be wise enough to pick this time to get that coverage. I am pretty sure that he would rather have the ability to work and pay the note, rather than deal with the medical issues he has now. some of these folks are talking like you decided to get ill and too injured to work on purpose. Hope you recover well.

BTW, $25K for a brand new 04 A4 at the end of 2004.


----------



## mark039 (Aug 25, 2007)

I paid $14200.00 for my 04 with 39500 mi. The only thing the car needed was new brake pads.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Purchased my '06 goat end of Jan. '07. Bought it from friend of family's dealership. 25,000.00. Brand new 60 miles.


----------



## j_brujah2003 (May 25, 2007)

Paid $20,600 for my Blue on Blue 2006 M6 with 8,000 miles on the clock...


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Paid 15,000 for my 2004 GTO Yellow Jacket. Has 421 Bobcat Kit,SAP Wing, Black Power Coated Wheels, Ram Clutch, New Era Intake, Shifter, Lowered, Custom Cowl hood, and Custom Tune. 17,400 miles. Mint and all original paint except for the hood.Bought it from a mechanic that works for Pontiac. He paid 33,000 when they first came out and did all that work to it.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Who paid the least*



criminally_sane said:


> All the man is saying is that he had to retire due to health reasons and fortunately, he happened to to be wise enough to pick this time to get that coverage. I am pretty sure that he would rather have the ability to work and pay the note, rather than deal with the medical issues he has now. some of these folks are talking like you decided to get ill and too injured to work on purpose. Hope you recover well.
> 
> BTW, $25K for a brand new 04 A4 at the end of 2004.



You are right, I would much rather be at work instead of being on a disability. Had several problems over the years, Colon Cancer, Bike Crash, major spine surgury. shoulder and hand surjury. Finally my doctors said THAT IS IT, you are done. With about 15 pounds of metal in me and on a daily diet of KADIAN [ Morphine sulfate ] and Neurotin for nerve damage and a host of other drugs my doctors would not allow me to return to work and neither would the medical staff at my job. All my life I made it a practice to purchase LIFE / DISABILITY insurance on any Major purchase like a car, motorcycles and so on. I would gladly give it all up if I could get my health back.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Cheapest price*



j_brujah2003 said:


> Paid $20,600 for my Blue on Blue 2006 M6 with 8,000 miles on the clock...


Nice deal. Great car isn't it


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Cheapest price*



04YJ-GTO said:


> Paid 15,000 for my 2004 GTO Yellow Jacket. Has 421 Bobcat Kit,SAP Wing, Black Power Coated Wheels, Ram Clutch, New Era Intake, Shifter, Lowered, Custom Cowl hood, and Custom Tune. 17,400 miles. Mint and all original paint except for the hood.Bought it from a mechanic that works for Pontiac. He paid 33,000 when they first came out and did all that work to it.


I have a 05 yellow Jacket, at 1st I was not thrilled with the color. It just grew on me and I think it is the best color of all. With the black interior it makes a great contrast. I tinted my windows with a 30 percent tint, one step lighter then a LIMO tint, Really makes the Yellow Jacket stand out in a crowd.

It is also the least produced color on the GTO


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

G'day LowET:

Sorry to hear about your back. Hope the low price (7K is a deal!) and GTO help to take away some of the pain!

I paid just over 30K for mine (an 06 PBM M6). I would have been more than happy to pay full price though. I used to dread my 2-3 hours commute each day. Now I look forward to it!

Without doubt, the best purchase I have ever made! What makes it sweeter is that in Australia (where I grew up), these beauties cost upwards of 70K. So the way I figure, I got a 70K car for 30K 

Cheers,

HSV.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

LOWET said:


> I have a 05 yellow Jacket, at 1st I was not thrilled with the color. It just grew on me and I think it is the best color of all. With the black interior it makes a great contrast. I tinted my windows with a 30 percent tint, one step lighter then a LIMO tint, Really makes the Yellow Jacket stand out in a crowd.
> 
> It is also the least produced color on the GTO


:agree


----------



## sactruck (Mar 17, 2007)

I bought a new 2006 red/red 6sp almost exactly a year ago for 25.5 (after $800 in GM card points). The dealer swapped the grills with SAP grills from a used car on the lot as part of the deal.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

sactruck said:


> I bought a new 2006 red/red 6sp almost exactly a year ago for 25.5 (after $800 in GM card points). The dealer swapped the grills with SAP grills from a used car on the lot as part of the deal.


GREAT DEAL sactruck! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

LOWET said:


> I have a 05 yellow Jacket,
> 
> It is also the least produced color on the GTO


Yellow Jacket may have been the least produced color for 05 (792) but total production between 04 (1,672) and 05 put the total number of GTO's clad in YJ paint at 2464 made. 

The least produced color GTO is Barbados Blue Metallic (573) followed by;
Cosmos Purple Metallic (700) 
04 GTO in Pulse Red (794) tagged as the 40th Anniversary GTO 
Midnight Blue Metallic (1,092)
Brazen Orange Metallic (1,175)
Spice Red Metallic (1,794)


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

The 04 Cosmos Purple car has the 2nd rarest interior color. All 700 had purple dials and purple seat/side panels. The Barbados Blue ones all had black interiors with Barbados blue dials.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

I just bought my GTO A4 for $13500(total) with 21,000 miles.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I traded a car for mine, cost me $15.00 to transfer the title. :cheers


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

$25k with 700 miles


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Mine was $18,100 out the door with 34,000 on it. Could I have gotten a better deal on a lower mileage car? Probably, but I wasn't willing to fly down south to take a chance on finding a non-basket case that I could trust to drive home. Nor did I want one that was already modified.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

i got my 2004 this year and it has 40,000 miles with red interior/a4 in perfect shape for $12,000 iam the second owner. i bought the car from my dads 75 year old friend who then bought him a 2009 z06


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I sold my three Datsuns, a 1978 280Z, a 1979 810 2dr. hardtop, and a 1964 Datsun 320 pickup to get mine. Its a 2005 that had 23k on it and an extended warranty when I bought it from the original owner. After selling the three Datsuns and paying $17K for the GTO, I put about $5500 back in the bank. Could have actually done better if I would have taken more time to sell the other cars. The GTO also could have been gone by then...


----------



## Foxman (Jan 25, 2010)

Jeffs386 said:


> I paid $19.95 for my 06 ...............beat that dreamers!


What did you do----Buy it off your dad!

In 2008 I flew down to south carolina to buy a spice red 06 with 19,000 miles on it for 21,500. however, was 23,000 with tax and tags. Car came with eibach kit and ruff racing 19" r275 rims on it. best bang for the buck I could find at the time and loved the way it looked! Love it when a gas prices push down the price of a car. Could have gotten an A4 cheaper, but I love my M6!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I paid $1200 for my '65 (tripower/4speed/gauges) in '82, and I've driven it every year ever since. Total investment as of 2010 is $4200. That includes price of car, price of engine overhaul, trans overhaul, rear diff rebuild, new headliner, tires, wheels, and paint. I'd list my '67 convert, but that one cost a lont more....it was $1800. Still have it, too.


----------



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

This is what I got my two GTO's for;

1st: 04 A4 YJ $8,500 with 60k mileage 

2nd: 05 M6 YJ $19,000 with 13k mileage


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

Rukee said:


> I traded a car for mine, cost me $15.00 to transfer the title. :cheers


what did u trade for it?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

2004goat said:


> what did u trade for it?


An `82 Firebird with a healthy fuel injected 454, turbo 400, custom interior. Would do sub 12 second quarters with pump gas, full exhaust and street tires. :cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Rukee said:


> I traded a car for mine, cost me $15.00 to transfer the title. :cheers


I'm right there with ya, except, I traded a motorcycle......... A riceburner Honda Shadow.....


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I bought my 71 Lemans Sport in 82 for $150, put a GTO nose on it, and 3.55 rear in it, had $500 in it. Got hit hard, totalled. Insurance paid me $500. Bought a 66 455 Tempest for $450, put the 3.55 rear in it, blew the motor, joined the AF, mom sold it for $100. That was 84.. Now, bought a 66 GTO cloan for $7000 with rust and a bad motor, times change..


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

i paid $18.5k for my 05' with 5,218 miles on the clock last august, i got very lucky!!


----------



## trackstar364 (May 3, 2010)

2005 Midnight Blue 30k miles for 16,000.


----------



## hotrodder71 (Mar 29, 2010)

2006 Spice Red M6 69,000 miles in April 2010 $14500.


----------

